

Spammers Use The Human Touch To Avoid CAPTCHA - aresant
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130594039

======
devmonk
Does this mean that future CAPTCHAs will have questions like, "What is the
type of bird whose name is the same as an American Vice President's?"

~~~
lotharbot
One math-based comic strip I read uses a math question (very simple calculus)
as its CAPTCHA.

Another option is to give english-language instructions on how to fill out the
CAPTCHA. For example, "type the characters in reverse order".

You could make these more complex, like "remove the third, fourth, and seventh
character and then unscramble the remaining characters to spell the name of
the object pictured to the side".

As the article mentioned, this will not 100% stop spammers, but it will make
it a bit more costly to them, probably stopping those whose margins can't
handle the financial hit.

